# 2012 Online registration is now open



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

Our 2012 online registration is now open 
http://berlinklassik.ca/Car_Show-2012/register/


----------



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

*“85 Trophies for 2012″* 

This event strides to set itself apart from any other show in the area by providing unique trophy classes to all Volkswagen, Audi, Porsche, and BMW vehicles. A whopping 85 trophies in total this year with a custom look for each award! Our 2011 Show season had a total of 28 trophies. 

We hope to expand this number as the show gains more momentum and attracts enthusiasts form all over the area. 

http://berlinklassik.ca/Car_Show-2012/volkswagen_car_show_events/ 


*GENERAL PRICING:* 

• Vehicle Registration – $25.00 
• Exhibition – $10.00 (non judged event area within the show grounds) 
• Dyno – $65.00 
• Burnout – $20.00 
• Top Dog – $10.00 (if you think you have what it takes to be the BEST of show) 
• Walk-In – $5.00 
• Children Under 12 – FREE 
• FREE Parking 

*VENUE TIMES* 

Sponsors/Vendors Entrance to Setup– 7am – 9:00am for setup 
Gates Open for Vehicle Entries – 9am – 12pm 
Show Times – 10am – 5pm


----------

